# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 18)



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

Spring is in the air (for some of us) and that means more shop time! So before you get to crazy in there do you have any rules or something you follow or tell yourself daily?

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*What are your shop safety guidelines?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Brink (Apr 26, 2015)

They are extremely strict. Guards, safety devices, protective gear.

Ask a certain member who recently posted a TS pic with no splitter, pawls or blade guard what my response was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2015)

I wear hearing and breathing protection, try to think through all my cuts before I make them. I use push sticks and blocks. I don't do anything with somebody else around distracting me. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2015)

Spring rules: Honey do list gets much longer- avoidance of list possibilities get much more limited..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2015)

My brain and common sense guide me, it's the most useful tool in the shop. Other than that, glasses, ear muffs, dust mask. No distractions when running the table saw. I am a power tool guy so using your head is important to keeping your digits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Keep fingers out of blades.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2015)

I walk through everything I'm going to do step by step before flipping the power switch to the on position. Helps me make sure I have everything I'm going to need close to hand and that I'm not going to make any stupid mistakes (Of course from time to time we all make mistakes, I just prefer they are the mistakes that don't injure anyone)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2015)

I totally agree @Kevin, that is paramount. I've got 35 stitches across 2 fingers from a stupid mistake with a circular saw. Not fun to deal with! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hearing, breathing and eye protection. Never cut or turn when I am tired or have had a drink or two!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2015)

take your time and keep your immediate work area clear of obstacles + all the other important things mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 26, 2015)

No long sleeves I will add. I didn't have a problem but my dad got a good scare on his jointer. Also at the TS I only raise the blade approx 1/8" higher than the work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 27, 2015)

Face shield when using lathe, minimal blade height over material on TS, filter when sanding, no going out when tired (tiredness and fast, sharp, spinney things don't go together), try to keep a relatively clean floor to reduce slipping, back wife's car out of garage before getting sawdust all over it, a lot of light, try to keep things organized.

Don't use hearing protection as much as I should. Years of artillery and diesel engines have already taken their toll which is probably why I don't notice it as much. Should probably protect lungs more as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2015)

Like several above, eye protection and lung protection every time. I also consciously slow myself down and force myself to think through what I'm about to do before flipping the switch on either bandsaw or table saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

